# New machines (possibly) to the market



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning, I just love it when we get new lever machines to the market, irrelevant of size. The old fashioned buddy dude stuff that is traditional out there leaves a lot to be decided. I think it is fair to say that in the 21st century, the demands of the home barista have changed and folks are now much more into data. Data means having a way of measuring something, be that using something built into the machine or an external device. Why do we do this? I think the answer is consistency. If you have a degree of control over the shot it makes fault finding/improvement all the more satisfactory. The pump world has seen and is seeing interesting innovations coming through, and this kind of backs up what I was saying.

So, we know in the pipeline, there is:

Nurri lever

Odyssey Lever

Londinium Vectis

I am sure there must be lots of others out there. If anyone is aware of any, can they mention them on here, with any special features and if possible a link


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Manument Leva. I believe a show-piece unit was introduced in 2019 world coffee event. I think it is still in production with pre-orders costing €8K ex VAT and taxes.

Happy to be corrected!

https://manument.com/en/preorder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee I wonder why it has been 2 years or so at pre-order stage? Still, has another couple of years to go until it reaches the 4 year level which is a bench mark set by a competitor


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@dfk41 Perhaps, cost is one of the reasons -€10K. Covid didn't help either.

How many prosumers can actually afford this?

Their website says the orders are restricted in the DACH region.

Some additional info here and here.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

EURO 10k for a home coffee machine is obscene price in my humble opinion.

Whether they would hit the market or not is another point but unless the machine is considered a piece of art I cannot fathom how this is going to be better than a good quality dual boiler machine that can be had for one third of the price.


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

It targets a different customer not the average Joe home barista who will spend 500 E on a grinder and 2000-4000 euro on a machine.

There are people who own 10-12 grinders at home (25k total) with 2-3 machines, dont ask me how I know.

Lapera lever is a new one, with the same target audience as Francesca.

Nuri lever at 4k has a vibe pump, right?

LE: then you have that "lever" rocket machine they are releasing. Rocket Epica


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Why would anyone need 10-12 grinders, I can understand 2-3 - espresso, pour over and flat/conical. Perhaps, rabbit hole!


----------



## Pasturemaster (Jun 15, 2021)

Ross from Odyssey has stated that he is working on a larger machine that he hopes to produce in a couple of years.
I don't know if it is going to be a lever or not.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Pasturemaster said:


> Ross from Odyssey has stated that he is working on a larger machine that he hopes to produce in a couple of years.
> I don't know if it is going to be a lever or not.


 That's very concerning.....I would prefer to hear that he was concentrating 100% on the current machine he has yet to perfect and deliver!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great to see the same old haters getting every opportunity to have a dig at the vectis on here, wont be laughing for much longer though!


----------

